# Oberon Da Vinci Key Charm? and OW it's sharp!



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

I could have sworn I saw someone post pic's of the Oberon Da Vinci they just got with a cute little "key" key charm. 

I just got my Oberon Da Vinci and it came with a different charm. I was so enchanted with the beautiful real key looking charm I'm disappointed...it's still beautiful but it looks like celtic knot (and not da vinci). I'd of preferred a leaf or similar. I may go and order a different charm..not sure. 

Also when I go to put my hand in the cover to hold it it's like I am going against the grain of the leather and it's prickly and not quite comfortable. Does the inside of the Oberon when you hold it get smoothed out and such? Right now it's like sandpaper inside when I try to hold it that way

Then when I went to put on the charm the silver metal that holds the bungee cut my finger so I bled all over inside the Oberon and didn't know it. UGH!!!! I cleaned it up fine but OUCH!


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

That may've been my post in the Borsa Bella thread here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,25424.msg627430.html#msg627430

It IS an adorable charm.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The charm you get is picked randomly. We used to have a thread where some of us traded charms.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

If I ordered the Da Vinci cover and didn't get the key charm, I would be upset.  It logically goes perfectly with the lock button and would be part of my interest in ordering that cover.  

I've heard complaints about sharp leather parts on Oberons before.  Not sure if it will get better or not.  I personally did not have that problem with mine.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

kari said:


> If I ordered the Da Vinci cover and didn't get the key charm, I would be upset. It logically goes perfectly with the lock button and would be part of my interest in ordering that cover.
> 
> I've heard complaints about sharp leather parts on Oberons before. Not sure if it will get better or not. I personally did not have that problem with mine.


I guess this must just not be my day! Part of the reason I fell in love with Da Vinci was that key charm "key". It's not that huge a deal and I can order a leaf type. I got the Celtic Diamond one which is beautiful but, IMHO, does not really match my Da Vinci.

I was surprised there wasn't a caution that the metal parts on the bungee are sharp since you have to dig in there to get the bungee out to get the cord on. That was probably my own fault though. I will admit to being surprised that the leather is not smooth on the inside. I grew up on a farm and have tanned leather in the past and my dad worked with leather a lot when I was younger...and I would have expected the leather on the inside to be smoother. Might just be me


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

AlexJouJou said:


> I was surprised there wasn't a caution that the metal parts on the bungee are sharp since you have to dig in there to get the bungee out to get the cord on.


I don't recall this being an Oberon sanctioned use for the charm, which would explain why there is no warning. Somebody on the boards here came up with this idea a few years back. You also want to be very careful with the charm, if the bungee snaps back the charm can break the Kindle's screen.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> I don't recall this being an Oberon sanctioned use for the charm, which would explain why there is no warning. Somebody on the boards here came up with this idea a few years back. You also want to be very careful with the charm, if the bungee snaps back the charm can break the Kindle's screen.


I didn't know that..I've always seen them on the case. I certainly wouldn't want to break the Kindle!


----------



## tjayz (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh now I'm disappointed in advance  
I've ordered a Da Vinci cover - it's on its way - and I thought I would get a key charm to go with the lock, but going by what people have said, I could get any charm.  I really thought they had specific charms to go with each cover - apparently not.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

tjayz said:


> Oh now I'm disappointed in advance
> I've ordered a Da Vinci cover - it's on its way - and I thought I would get a key charm to go with the lock, but going by what people have said, I could get any charm. I really thought they had specific charms to go with each cover - apparently not.


Let us know which one you get. Seriously, I was considering ordering the Da Vinci in *something* (not a Kindle cover) b/c I really like it - but no key charm would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

The key came with mine or I would have really been upset.  The key looks so good with the lock button.  Have you tried contacting them to exchange it?


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

AlexJouJou said:


> Also when I go to put my hand in the cover to hold it it's like I am going against the grain of the leather and it's prickly and not quite comfortable. Does the inside of the Oberon when you hold it get smoothed out and such? Right now it's like sandpaper inside when I try to hold it that way
> 
> Then when I went to put on the charm the silver metal that holds the bungee cut my finger so I bled all over inside the Oberon and didn't know it. UGH!!!! I cleaned it up fine but OUCH!


I had some rough edges on my first Oberon and I just took a nail file and filed down the edges until they felt smooth. Worked like a charm and made the cover much better!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I love the key charm and it is perfect with the Da Vinci.  I thought it was the charm that came with that cover, I would be disappointed if I got the cover with a different charm.

I am disappointed when Oberon brought wine back that is not an option for Da Vinci.


----------



## tjayz (Nov 29, 2009)

My beautiful sky blue Oberon Da Vinci arrived today and - guess what - it came with the key charm so I'm really happy about that!  

The color is different to how it appears on the Oberon site on my monitor - there it looks like what I'd call a royal blue but in person it's a bit lighter and more sky blue like, so it's probably my monitor that's weird...

Anyway, whatever sort of blue it is, I love it and have no complaints at all, especially as I got the key charm


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

tjayz said:


> My beautiful sky blue Oberon Da Vinci arrived today and - guess what - it came with the key charm so I'm really happy about that!
> 
> The color is different to how it appears on the Oberon site on my monitor - there it looks like what I'd call a royal blue but in person it's a bit lighter and more sky blue like, so it's probably my monitor that's weird...
> 
> Anyway, whatever sort of blue it is, I love it and have no complaints at all, especially as I got the key charm


So does it look like a denim blue? I've seen it described that way and some of the pics on here look that way to me too. But I saw some pics on FB and it looked like a different shade that I thought was much prettier. I'm not a blue person at all so I think I'm really particular about the shades.


----------



## tjayz (Nov 29, 2009)

Kari, I wouldn't really call it denim blue - the pics I've seen mostly look like denim blue to me but this is a warmer shade of blue.  I think I would call it teal blue... I know people often think of teal as having green tones but there is no hint of green in this.  Sorry I can't be any clearer, I just don't know how else to describe it and I won't post a photo as that doesn't look right either and will only add to the confusion  

I am happy with the color even though it's not quite what I was expecting.  Next time I'll play it safe and go with black - that black wild rose is very very tempting!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

In one of the other threads, we've been finding the Crayola crayon color that is closest and giving the name...

Betsy


----------



## tjayz (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Betsy, I did read that thread but as I don't have any Crayola crayons I thought it wouldn't help. Then I thought of finding the colors online and found them here - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Crayola_crayon_colors

I think the closest one to my Sky Blue Oberon is about half way down the page under the heading Specialty Crayons, Silver Swirls, and it is the color Steel Teal. Hope this helps anyone interested enough to check it out...


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

tjayz said:


> Thanks Betsy, I did read that thread but as I don't have any Crayola crayons I thought it wouldn't help. Then I thought of finding the colors online and found them here - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Crayola_crayon_colors
> 
> I think the closest one to my Sky Blue Oberon is about half way down the page under the heading Specialty Crayons, Silver Swirls, and it is the color Steel Teal. Hope this helps anyone interested enough to check it out...


Thanks - not quite what I expected either. Oberon should really make an effort to get more accurate color photos. These things cost way too much money for surprises. I'm trying to sell my purple butterfly K2 cover now and have yet to post a photo b/c I haven't had the right lighting yet to show the color accurately. Hoping someone who remembers and loves the original purple will just remember and want it - haha. 

Anyway, the pic I saw and liked on FB showed the color as more of a Pacific Blue - under Standard on the page you found. Guess that is way off huh?!  Anyway, steel teal looks pretty just not as expected as you said. Thanks for taking the time to look it up on the page and post the info. I appreciate it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kari, thanks for the info.

Bear in mind that looking at the list of colors online has the same problem as looking at the Oberon pictures online.  Color differences on monitors can vary wildly unless they are calibrated using a professional tool.  That's why having the actual crayon works. (Unless your crayons are so old they have retired your colors and started new ones. As happened to me.)  Perhaps someone else with a Sky Blue Oberon and a Steel Teal crayon can confirm this?  

Betsy


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

*AlexJouJou*,
I am so sorry you were disappointed! I would have been too. Can you contact Oberon and request the key charm? If I were in your position I would be willing to pay for an additional charm. Otherwise I would be peeved every time I looked at that cover.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

Thought I'd update: I'm getting my key charm--worked it all out with them! Oberon was fantastic! I'm so excited!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

AlexJouJou said:


> Thought I'd update: I'm getting my key charm--worked it all out with them! Oberon was fantastic! I'm so excited!


Great news! I thought they would come through for you. I'd be willing to bet they ship the key charm with Da Vinci covers from now on!! LOL


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Bear in mind that looking at the list of colors online has the same problem as looking at the Oberon pictures online. Color differences on monitors can vary wildly unless they are calibrated using a professional tool. That's why having the actual crayon works. (Unless your crayons are so old they have retired your colors and started new ones. As happened to me.) Perhaps someone else with a Sky Blue Oberon and a Steel Teal crayon can confirm this?
> 
> Betsy


This is true, but I have 2 different computers here and the colors look the same on each to me. Of course both could be inaccurate! LOL


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

AlexJouJou said:


> Thought I'd update: I'm getting my key charm--worked it all out with them! Oberon was fantastic! I'm so excited!


Well that is good news indeed! I LOVE a happy ending! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## tjayz (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, the Pacific Blue is the next closest after Steel Teal, but the Pacific Blue looks too bright to me.  Try and imagine a cross between Pacific Blue and Steel Teal - that would be about right!  

Alex, I'm really pleased you're getting your key charm - when it arrives you'll be so happy you sorted it all out with Oberon, it just completes the cover perfectly


----------

